# Need Help. Trying to repair a pen made by a penmaker that has passed away.



## rodtod11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,
  I've been asked to repair this pen by the family. They want to give it to his son. I Cant seem to find a transmission for it. It measures 7mm approx.  I was able to remove it and with the right transmission I could have to repaired and returned to the family.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 7, 2014)

It looks like it would take a standard 7 mm "cross type" transmission.  That is not exactly what you show, but the dimensions say it should work.  Steal it from a slimline kit.

Hope this helps,
ED


----------



## rodtod11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks, I tried that and it is too small. The slimline kit measures 6.35 mm. This tranny is 6.93. The Slimline tranny just falls through the tube. I just do not remember ever seeing a kit out there like this one. Looks like  a Summit from Rockler but the tube measures 6.90 mm and the Slimline measures 6.20.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 7, 2014)

rodtod11 said:


> Thanks, I tried that and it is too small. The slimline kit measures 6.35 mm. This tranny is 6.93. The Slimline tranny just falls through the tube. I just do not remember ever seeing a kit out there like this one. Looks like  a Summit from Rockler but the tube measures 6.90 mm and the Slimline measures 6.20.




Can you cut a 7mm tube about an inch long and insert it into the existing tube (call it a spacer to make your standard transmission fit)!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 7, 2014)

What about a tranny from a bullet kit...they're 8mm tubes...might help or not.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 7, 2014)

After reading everything...you've got several different dimensions floating around...slim at 6.35 and 6.20...needing a 6.9. What is the exact diameter of the tranny you need?


----------



## rodtod11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> After reading everything...you've got several different dimensions floating around...slim at 6.35 and 6.20...needing a 6.9. What is the exact diameter of the tranny you need?



Sorry about that. I was measuring the Slimline tube, old tranny, tube I.D. of the pen I am repairing.  The tranny I need has to go into a tube with an I.D. of 6.9 mm


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 7, 2014)

rodtod11 said:


> Jim Burr said:
> 
> 
> > After reading everything...you've got several different dimensions floating around...slim at 6.35 and 6.20...needing a 6.9. What is the exact diameter of the tranny you need?
> ...



I've got a pen with a transmission that measures 6.91mm (measured as close to the lower barrel as I can get.) It's a pen I was given and means nothing to me -- if you'd like, I'll knock the tranny out of the barrel and you can have it.


----------



## rodtod11 (Jul 8, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> rodtod11 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Burr said:
> ...



Wow!  Thank You !  That would be great!   My e-mail is rodtod11@gmail.com. Thank You!


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2014)

rodtod11 said:


> Wow!  Thank You !  That would be great!   My e-mail is ...



email sent ...


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2014)

Rod, I'll try to get that in the mail to you tomorrow. I might get distracted, as I just found out my car radiator needs to be replaced -- hoping that I noticed it before any more serious damage ensued.


----------



## rodtod11 (Jul 11, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> rodtod11 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!  Thank You !  That would be great!   My e-mail is ...
> ...



Duncan,
  It works!!!!  I cant thank you enough!  I called the family and they were very happy and said thank you also! I'm going to pack this up and ship it off to them. Now they can put together that packet for this guys son. Again, Thank You!


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 12, 2014)

rodtod11 said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > rodtod11 said:
> ...



Excellent -- glad I was able to help. It's probably the most worthwhile thing a freebie pen has done.


----------



## jtdesigns (Jan 19, 2015)

Just so you know, I think this kit was one of the letter "O" kits.  Don't see them much anymore.


----------

